# Spiders



## cwhitey2 (May 8, 2015)

OK...

So I didn't see a thread about spiders... I'm not talking about the amp. I'm taking about the real thing. I don't have a beef with them, I know we need them.... But as soon as one crawls on me I tweak. For like an hour or send like all I feel are spider webs all over me.

Anyone else get that feeling?





(Edit cause my phone sucks)


----------



## Webmaestro (May 8, 2015)

I f**king hate spiders.

I grew up in Arizona, and we had those giant Wolf Spiders (click at your own peril) all over the place inside and outside.

I remember this one time, when I was a teenager, my dad moved something in the garage an a wolf spider the size of a small tarantula ran out and toward the garage wall. When it hit the wall, it slipped a bit at first as it tried to climb the wall, and it made a sound I'll never forget: a sound like little fingernails scratching frantically at the wall trying to get hold.

I f**king hate spiders.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 8, 2015)

Spiders love to live in the intricate parts of cars. ventilation systems, air conditioning run off valves, even your own airbag. Imagine crashing and your airbag exploding with spiders.

a buddy of mine got bit on the butt cheek by a brown recluse and got a crazy staph infection. I had to take him to the ER and get it cut open and drained. You could probably stick a pinky finger into the wound, first knuckle deep, without touching anything at all.


----------



## Pav (May 8, 2015)

Webmaestro said:


> I f**king hate spiders.
> 
> I grew up in Arizona, and we had those giant Wolf Spiders (click at your own peril) all over the place inside and outside.
> 
> ...



You have just described one of the most terrifying situations I could ever imagine. 

I'm completely phobic of spiders and anytime I see anything larger than a small house spider, I'm getting the .... out of there. If hell exists, mine will be full of tarantulas.


----------



## JD27 (May 8, 2015)

I hate wolf spiders and they seem to love my house... They take pride in scaring the crap out of me. Thankfully, my cat hunts them. I found one balled up in the corner of my guitar room a few months ago. It was huge, about the size of quarter even with the legs curled up. The audacity of that beast to defile the sanctity of my guitar shrine.


----------



## MFB (May 8, 2015)

I'll never forget the big, yellow and black MF'er that lived on my uncle's outside window in Texas. I was only around 9 or 10 at the time but that thing was easily larger than my fist and it looked dangerous as fvck to boot. He thought it was cool but all of us couldn't bear to look at it. Hell, sleeping in the living room and knowing that it's web was right on the other side of the door was nightmareish. 

I hate spiders and always will


----------



## JD27 (May 8, 2015)

MFB said:


> I'll never forget the big, yellow and black MF'er that lived on my uncle's outside window in Texas. I was only around 9 or 10 at the time but that thing was easily larger than my fist and it looked dangerous as fvck to boot. He thought it was cool but all of us couldn't bear to look at it. Hell, sleeping in the living room and knowing that it's web was right on the other side of the door was nightmareish.
> 
> I hate spiders and always will



Those are kind of cool actually. I had a monster living next to my mailbox last year for about a month. They just hang out and eat bugs "outside"... Wolf Spiders can't respect a man's private space, they have to come in and run across the room while you are trying to take a shower. And then they vanish... that is where nightmares come from.


----------



## Duosphere (May 8, 2015)

Webmaestro said:


> I f**king hate spiders.
> 
> I grew up in Arizona, and we had those giant Wolf Spiders (click at your own peril) all over the place inside and outside.



It always sounded funny and weird to me when humans say they had this or that animal all over the place inside and outside, seems like they can't understand WE invaded their homes and destroyed everything so they should be saying those things not us.Seems like those humans think invading, killing and destroying animals lives is completely normal and acceptable cause what matters is what they need/want but not what's better for the planet(nature), remember there's no life without nature, humans can't survive only with concrete and money.
Weird 
I have no passion for spiders however I'm able to understand they're much more valuable for nature than us so I know my place in this world which is nothing comparing to nature.
BTW during the 80's in my country we used to call pussies by spiders cause they were too hairy


----------



## Kobalt (May 9, 2015)

I'm a grown man. Well, 26...

Can't ....ing stand the ............s.

If they stuck to being visible on walls, I'd be more or less fine - I swat the bastards. But when they start crawling up in my general direction; or ON ME, which has happened in the past...this is where I start freaking out. 

Worst of all is, my place only seems to attract the ones that are quarter-sized and more. What happened to small spiders, did we ....ing bomb them with hormones or something - made 'em purposely bigger?


----------



## Stealth7 (May 9, 2015)

You guys should come to Australia, you'd love it here!


----------



## chopeth (May 9, 2015)

I love spiders, though I have much respect to them, had a few big ones I found on my lands as pets. Here we have lots of Wolf Spiders, but the most lethal we have is the Black Widow, I fear that one.


----------



## Xaios (May 9, 2015)

One of the nice things about living in the Yukon is that you'll rarely encounter spiders larger than one inch in diameter, including the legs.


----------



## stradfire (May 9, 2015)

I was walking a friend of mine home a couple miles away and on the route I noticed a black widow on the side of the street in the bushes.

Then another...and another...

Then I realized I was walking into some kind of pit of black widows, I swear there were a least a hundred of them. There must've been some kind of morbid blood orgy going on that I wasn't invited to.

Anyway, needless to say I'm not walking that bitch home no mores. 

I'm not a eight legger hater, but those mofos (BWs) are hella poisonous. I had a pet Chilean Rose Tarantula back in the day (which was a Wednesday, by the way), named her Alessandra after the Victoria's Secret model (Get it? Long legs? No? Never mind). She was a badass until she molted, then she turned into a cvnt, so I had to give her away. I used to let her crawl on my hands and arms, even onto my back one day (not my choice, she wanted to explore). 

I'd love to get an Orange Baboon Tarantula and a few Pink Toe Tarantulas someday...


----------



## stradfire (May 9, 2015)

Sorry I just had to. They're gorgeous, but nasty mean muthafukkas.


----------



## vansinn (May 9, 2015)

Got not'n against spiders; they take care of the insects I might have an issue with.
They make lovely artistic webs that looks romantic in the morning dew.
They react well to stimulants - at a younger age, I smoked a spider high; didn't come out for a week, then made a totally amazingly intricate maze of web design.
Lovely creatures.. (maybe lest the real big ones and those that cause rot in your flesh  )


----------



## Kobalt (May 9, 2015)

Stealth7 said:


> You guys should come to Australia, you'd love it here!


NEVAR!!!!


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 9, 2015)

I left my car window down last night... $100 there is at least 1 spider web in that bitch.


----------



## Sicarius (May 9, 2015)

Came home one day and went to grab a glass for some tea, and when I opened the cabinet door there was a large widow looking spider just hanging out over my wolverine and green lantern tumblers..

I had to call my younger brother on his way home to inform him he had to save me.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (May 9, 2015)

Spiders don't freak me out too much... unless it's poisonous of course. Centipedes on the other hand, they're the bane of my existence! I loathe them with a passion. Usually when you go to kill one the ....er drops down behind furniture. Am I able to sleep knowing that thing is still alive, NO! I have to lure or force it out of hiding so I can be sure it's dead and only then can I go to sleep. I really ....ing hate those things!

Back on topic of spiders: I shave my head and anyone else on here who shaves their head will attest that your sense of feeling/touch on your dome is heightened quite a bit. Now I laid down to sleep one night, got all nice and comfortable and then felt something crawling over my dome. Like a true bad ass who's all that is man, I immediately jumped out of bed and ran across to the other side of my bedroom while running my hands over my head like crazy and turned the lights on. What was crawling on my head, none other than a Brown Recluse! I never thought shaving my head could possibly save my life, but that night it basically did.


----------



## Kobalt (May 9, 2015)

The repercussions of a Brown Recluse bite on your scalp....I don't wanna know.


----------



## stradfire (May 9, 2015)

Jesus Christ Finley that's hardcore! Fvck that!


----------



## tacotiklah (May 9, 2015)

I live in a desert in SoCal, so we get all kinds of nasty spiders. Tarantulas, black widows, brown recluses, and lately we've even been seeing hybrids which we call brown widows (black widow/brown recluse hybrid). 

We get all kinds out here. And that's not even including the multitude of various house and lawn spiders. I've even seen a black widow the size of a tangerine once. That thing scared the effin' daylights out of me when I saw it. I've also seen some black widows with the trademark hourglass on it, but in yellow and orange instead of red.
I'm a total arachniphobe, and yet I somehow am the one that has to remove these damn things. 

Since we're sharing freaky stories, I'll share one. I was chillin' in my room and reading a novel. Apparently there was a black widow on the roof of my room and it decided to rappel down from the ceiling and right in front of my face. I hit the bastard with my book, and the string of web it was hanging from didn't break. So the thing swings around like a damn wrecking ball (insert miley cyrus joke here), and comes right back at me. I hit the damn thing again in the other direction and this time the web breaks and it goes scurrying behind my bed.

I didn't sleep in there for at least a week and I couldn't find it for the life of me. Seriously, f*ck spiders.


----------



## neotronic (May 9, 2015)

Did you know, that a man swallows about ten spiders in sleep in avarage during his life?


----------



## TonyGD (May 9, 2015)

Man being in a room/on tour with a bunch of tough guy metal heads (who are all deathly afraid of spiders) has got to be the best thing. 
Srsly glad I live in California where there are just a few venomous spiders (also less lethal wasps, and millipedes) and not South America or Australia where y'all got those hairy beasts the size of the palm of your hand. 
Usually I might try to safely remove it from my house/release it outside if I can before I start the 260 bpm tapdancing/falsetto notes as I look for an object to squash it with.


----------



## loqtrall (May 9, 2015)

I live in the deep boondocks of South Georgia, tons of spiders here. Specifically Wolf Spiders, some of which get ****ing huge. Once my dog was swatting at a decent sized one and it ended up chasing him across the living room. Very courageous spiders Their bite is supposedly very, very painful. I won't go near them, sometimes I deal with them, sometimes I just let them be.

This is about how big they get here. 

In actuality, most spiders don't really scare me, especially if they're small and tend to stick in the corners of my ceiling/away from where I frequent. 
I'm seriously more terrified of Crane Flies. Seriously, something really gets to me about those bastards.


----------



## jernigant (May 9, 2015)

I hate spiders and we get some huge ones here in Alabama. 

Heres a funny article i found
Why There's An Xbox One Game Stuck To My Ceiling


----------



## Xaios (May 9, 2015)

Where I used to live had lots of one of nature's other creepier crawlies, the earwig:


----------



## pushpull7 (May 9, 2015)

Stealth7 said:


> You guys should come to Australia, you'd love it here!





First thing I thought of when I saw this thread! Man, between the snakes, scorps, spiders and all the dangerous stuff in the sea.....I'm amazed there is any population at all


----------



## pushpull7 (May 9, 2015)

Personally, I LOVE spiders. I like scorpions more (is anything creepy-cool like those?) but love spiders. 

When I was trailer trash (yes, an actual trailer in a trailer court  ) most of the year I always had to be very careful at night. You could easily walk into a web of black widows if you were not careful. I always thought of them as my protectors. But no kidding, at night during the really hot parts (most of the year here  ) you could shine a light out on the entry and picnic table.....there would be DOZENS of them on webs 

Surprised they didn't get in the trailer more.


----------



## stradfire (May 9, 2015)

Protectors, eh? That's a very unique and frankly awesome way to think of them.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 9, 2015)

Well, if some punk came and tried to break in, they'd have something fun to deal with 

Never bothered me. A little creepy though......so many of them.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 9, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Where I used to live had lots of one of nature's other creepier crawlies, the earwig:



Oh yeah, we get TONS of those damn things here. They climb up out of the tub drains and other not so pleasant places. And being a in a desert, we get your scorpions and other wonderful creepy crawlies. 

Still, one of my most favorite pastimes is when it's june bug season. Grab a tennis racket and see how far you can smack one of those f*ckers. I was doing that with a friend when he launched one through a neighbors window.


----------



## JD27 (May 9, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> Personally, I LOVE spiders. I like scorpions more (is anything creepy-cool like those?) but love spiders.
> 
> When I was trailer trash (yes, an actual trailer in a trailer court  ) most of the year I always had to be very careful at night. You could easily walk into a web of black widows if you were not careful. I always thought of them as my protectors. *But no kidding, at night during the really hot parts (most of the year here  ) you could shine a light out on the entry and picnic table.....there would be DOZENS of them on webs
> *
> Surprised they didn't get in the trailer more.



Why the hell were Black Widows swarming! I've encountered 3 of those in my life (that I am aware off anyway). Once in the animal hospital I worked at in my teens. We captured it in a biopsy jar. Once in my garage next to my hockey equipment. Needless to say I never left my equipment in the garage every again, that freaked my out. And once last summer when I was camping. I found one crawling outside my tent when I was packing up.


----------



## flint757 (May 9, 2015)

I'm doubting that they were actually Black Widows as they are solitary year round, except during mating season. They're also only deadly for people who are allergic, a child or an elderly person. For your average bloke you'd just feel awful for a day or so, for some only hours.

Brown Recluse Spiders are way scarier. They are house spiders and love to hide in piles of clothes, bed spreads, dark spaces in furniture, etc. AND there bite does some serious damage. A guy I knew got bit on his forearm and waited to go to the doctor. Where the bite happened there was no flesh. It went straight to the bone. Nasty.


----------



## JD27 (May 9, 2015)




----------



## pushpull7 (May 10, 2015)

flint757 said:


> I'm doubting that they were actually Black Widows as they are solitary year round, except during mating season.



Neg rep!

Yeah, cuz black with the red underneath doesn't make it obvious 

But sure, if you think I'm making it up, that's fine.


----------



## FretsOnFyre (May 10, 2015)

I don't know why I came here. There were a couple of times going through this thread when I actually couldn't breathe for a few seconds. Can't stand the things.


----------



## flint757 (May 10, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> Neg rep!
> 
> Yeah, cuz black with the red underneath doesn't make it obvious
> 
> But sure, if you think I'm making it up, that's fine.



I certainly wouldn't put it past you to exaggerate.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 10, 2015)

Brown recluse and black widows are some of the most commonly misidentified spiders in existence, and it is 100% because people fear them and always assume the worst. It's possible you saw many black widows, but fairly unlikely.

I used to work at a grocery store and we found a black widow in the grapes. That was a fun time. My fiance also has a handful of tarantulas, most of which I'm okay with. Just not the Haplopelma lividum, which bums me out despite being supremely pretty. If she's ever out of her burrow she is, anyway. The various other spiders we have around don't bother me, as they're generally harmless. I'm particularly fond of the cute little jumping spiders we find frequently around the house.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 10, 2015)

flint757 said:


> I certainly wouldn't put it past you to exaggerate.



And.......that's the end of that


----------



## Xaios (May 10, 2015)

Señor Voorhees;4368557 said:


> jumping spiders we find frequently around the house.


----------



## stradfire (May 10, 2015)

Senor, you mean one of deez?


----------



## crg123 (May 10, 2015)

This whole thread: NOPE burn it with fire.


----------



## stradfire (May 11, 2015)

How to Identify a Brown Recluse: 11 Steps (with Pictures)

3 Ways to Identify a Black Widow Spider - wikiHow


----------



## pushpull7 (May 11, 2015)

stradfire said:


> Senor, you mean one of deez?



Is that for real? I've never heard of a blue spider before. I'd definitely rock that as a pet.....but it wouldn't be fair to the spider.


----------



## stradfire (May 11, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> Is that for real? I've never heard of a blue spider before. I'd definitely rock that as a pet.....but it wouldn't be fair to the spider.



I think they're happy to be fed. These kinds of spiders chill in holes in the wild and wait for prey to come along. Having them as a pet guarantees their little bellies are full. That cobalt blue beauty is just the tip of the iceberg...

Google "Ornamental Tarantulas"


----------



## pott (May 11, 2015)

The Cobalt Blue is also one of the most aggressive/dangerous T around. It won't kill you (only lethal to, as been mentioned, the young, the old, the allergic), but it will be very painful...

Pokies are very beautiful indeed. And since we're a strongly metal-influenced board, check out P-Metallica 









These are very fast, very angry, and quite potent!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 11, 2015)

stradfire said:


> Senor, you mean one of deez?



She might not be quite as blue as the one pictured, but yes! I know very little about them other than they aren't for beginners, they're painful as .... if they bite you, and we almost never see her because she lives in her burrow 99% of the time.

Just ganked these couple images from my fiance's computer:









Certainly a pretty T, but I'm nowhere to be seen if she ever opens the lid for feeding/whatever. She also has 4 or 5 other T's of which I can't remember most of the names. She's got a rosehair that's tame has hell, who I named Vin Diesel, and the Cobalt I named Han Yolo. She regrets letting me name things sometimes.

edit: As you can tell from the two pictures I posted, the amount of blue is highly dependant on the angle of the flash/how much light/etc. ie: She looks pretty blue in the first picture, but the second she looks less so. It's the same T, just really ....ty lighting. She comes out at night mostly so blind photos with a flash are the only good way to snag a picture.


----------



## MFB (May 11, 2015)

This thread went from bad to worse, WHY DID I PERUSE IT WHILE NOT WEARING SHOES


----------



## pott (May 11, 2015)

Most Ts would probably just run away when feeling footsteps...

... Most of the ones posted in this thread, however, could just dart and bite


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (May 11, 2015)

.... this entire ....ing thread .... .... ....


----------



## stradfire (May 11, 2015)

A darting spider is the most terrifying thing ever...
Senor! Your woman's Cobalt is so beautiful! That name is badass 
AGH This thread is making me want to raise another!!
SAS? 

I think I'd shoot for a Pinkbloom T





Or perhaps a Greenbottle Blue


----------



## RustInPeace (May 11, 2015)

Sometimes I forget why its awesome to live in a place that gets winter 7 months of the year. We dont get any crazy ass spiders here thank ....ing jebus.


----------



## downburst82 (May 11, 2015)

When we were kids my little brother used to collect wolf spiders and.....wait for it....put them in his mouth, walk up to unsuspecting people,open his mouth and let them crawl out onto his face...that always made for some interesting reactions


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 11, 2015)

So I went camping this weekend...this morning when I was cleaning up the tent I realized I was sleeping on 3 spiders...they were alive...oh and i had a tick :/


----------



## SeditiousDissent (May 11, 2015)

I used to be terrified of all spiders. My friends and family would give me so much grief. I have no issues at all finding and hooking a 5' _C. atrox_, but if a little jumping spider crawled on my arm, I would scream like a little girl. I'm a snake guy, through and through.

So, in an effort to "man up," I decided that I would beat my arachnophobia. I started doing my research and finally settled on my first T. I bought a male _Aphonopelma hentzi_. So far, he's been super cool. He's thrown some hairs a few times, but has never bitten, nor has he assumed the strike pose. I still get a little jittery, but he has helped me realize how incredible spiders are.





I know have 2 other T's, but I still prefer my snakes.


----------



## JD27 (May 11, 2015)

cwhitey2 said:


> So I went camping this weekend...this morning when I was cleaning up the tent I realized I was sleeping on 3 spiders...they were alive...oh and i had a tick :/



I hate ticks too. That reminds me of a story my friend that served in the Marine Corps told me. They were in Djibouti and he got dysentery accompanied by a high fever. Of course it's about a million degrees there and he has the fever, so he ends up passing out for about 12 hours. He woke up and finds a giant Emperor Scorpion decided he would make a nice resting spot as if he were some kind of heat rock. He said you could see where it made an imprint on his skin, lol! Someone thought it was dead and went to shake it off the bed and it got up and ran off.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 11, 2015)

SeditiousDissent said:


> I used to be terrified of all spiders. My friends and family would give me so much grief. I have no issues at all finding and hooking a 5' _C. atrox_, but if a little jumping spider crawled on my arm, I would scream like a little girl. I'm a snake guy, through and through.
> 
> So, in an effort to "man up," I decided that I would beat my arachnophobia. I started doing my research and finally settled on my first T. I bought a male _Aphonopelma hentzi_. So far, he's been super cool. He's thrown some hairs a few times, but has never bitten, nor has he assumed the strike pose. I still get a little jittery, but he has helped me realize how incredible spiders are.
> 
> ...




I personally enjoy snakes more too, though the ones I have are simple/not impressive. There are about a thousand different morphs of any given snake that I'd thoroughly appreciate owning. I have to settle for the three common corns, and ball python we have, all of which are super tame. (Unsurprisingly.)


----------



## pushpull7 (May 11, 2015)

@ticks: There is nothing cool about ticks!

@colored T's: Awesome pics!


----------



## Xaios (May 11, 2015)

Even though they're not from the same taxonomical family as regular spiders, lets not forget the camel spider:


----------



## pushpull7 (May 11, 2015)

No, let's PLEASE forget that camel spider! 

Man, that thing is scary looking!


----------



## jonajon91 (May 11, 2015)

Heheheh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rorJCGF1aM

heheheheh


----------



## flint757 (May 11, 2015)

This bad boy terrifies me the most. Luckily not native to the US, but they do find their way into cargo.







Brazilian Wandering Spiders: Bites & Other Facts


----------



## mongey (May 11, 2015)

Hate em. Get seriously violent when I find one in my house or car. 

My sister just had A infestation of funnel webs at her place just outside of Sydney.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 11, 2015)

stradfire said:


> Google "Ornamental Tarantulas"


 
No.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 12, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> Heheheh
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rorJCGF1aM
> 
> heheheheh



That is SO creepy!


----------



## Duosphere (May 12, 2015)

This is the angel you guys should be afraid.
EXTREMELY aggressive, if she sees your feet moving, she attacks them like a pittbull and she's pretty fast.Some died even after they took antivenom.Her bite is painful and you can barely move plus you can't breath.I've seen so many run against small animals and ..........feet 
Her attack position beats the crap out of you, imagine you're sleeping, you open your eyes and see her on your chest ready to attack your face 
She's really a nightmare.
BTW her bite will keep your dick hard for above 4 hours, she'll make you sterile. 





Dumb people everywhere


----------



## stradfire (May 12, 2015)

See, tarantulas are just sweet little lovebugs who are misunderstood...






Wandering spiders are terrifying little twunts.
If your bananas start moving, it's possibly because there's a murderer in there...


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 12, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Even though they're not from the same taxonomical family as regular spiders, lets not forget the camel spider:



.... THAT THING!


----------



## Duosphere (May 12, 2015)

I couldn't resist


----------



## Forrest_H (May 12, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> Heheheh
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rorJCGF1aM
> 
> heheheheh


----------



## Hollowway (May 13, 2015)

Yep. Saw the title, and thought, "Surprise, surprise, I have yet another thing in common with my SSO buds!"  It's getting to the point that I could create a profile of the average user here: Like cats? CHECK! Into metal music? CHECK! Leans left of center politically? CHECK! Is creeped out by spiders? CHECK!


----------



## pushpull7 (May 13, 2015)

The one that stands out to me is "likes cats" which are of course my favorite kind of person 

But considering all the haters over cats on most forums, I'm really surprised that people are not burned at the stake for it here


----------



## stradfire (May 13, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> The one that stands out to me is "likes cats" which are of course my favorite kind of person
> 
> But considering all the haters over cats on most forums, I'm really surprised that people are not burned at the stake for it here



How to get burned at the stake on SSO:
1 - Defend Prince when he breaks a guitar that wasn't his fawk,
2 - Proclaim your love for "emo" bands like From First To Last, Sleeping With Sirens, The Used, etc., 
3 - Post this:


----------



## pushpull7 (May 13, 2015)

Well, at least he has something to talk about.


----------



## Duosphere (May 13, 2015)

Belly button?
He should be thankful cause there's another hole we(or some of us) don't want anything "touching" it


----------



## WestOfSeven (May 14, 2015)

Spiders are what keeps me living in northern canada.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (May 14, 2015)

stradfire said:


> How to get burned at the stake on SSO:
> [...]
> 2 - Proclaim your love for "emo" bands like [...] *The Used*, etc.,
> [...]



I don't care what anyone says, their first album was badass. _Box Full of Sharp Objects_ is still in my "Work Out" playlist.


----------



## pink freud (May 14, 2015)

I like having spiders around. I never squish them or anything because having spiders means have less other insects.


----------



## Duosphere (May 14, 2015)

pink freud said:


> I like having spiders around. I never squish them or anything because having spiders means have less other insects.



Less OTHER insects?
Spiders are not insects.
So you mean "having spiders means have less insects"


----------



## pink freud (May 14, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> Less OTHER insects?
> Spiders are not insects.
> So you mean "having spiders means have less insects"



Sure. Originally it was "bugs" but whatevs.


----------



## soliloquy (May 14, 2015)

i personally dont have issues with spiders. i dont like them. but if i see one, i try to throw it out without killing it. now mind you, i dont have those brown recluse bastards running around either.

however, reading this thread is making me itch all over, and makes me feel like i have spiderwebs entangled all over me. 

also, because these are actually blue


----------



## pushpull7 (May 14, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> Belly button?
> He should be thankful cause there's another hole we(or some of us) don't want anything "touching" it



Well, I decided to post the least offensive of the holes 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwJe8KfPCEQ


----------



## Duosphere (May 15, 2015)

Oh boy, if she does that to her mouth, imagine her other holes, she has a nasty spiders nest cave down there 

If there's something strange
Running out of your holes
Who ya gonna call?
Spiders busters


----------



## stradfire (May 15, 2015)

neotronic said:


> Did you know, that a man swallows about ten spiders in sleep in avarage during his life?



Did you know that woman on average has ten snakes crawl up her vag in a lifetime?


----------



## Duosphere (May 15, 2015)

stradfire said:


> Did you know that woman on average has ten snakes crawl up her vag in a lifetime?



That's true, my king snake crawled some


----------



## jonajon91 (May 31, 2015)

http://new1.fjcdn.com/movies/0f/70/0f705d_5562549.mp4


----------



## Mattykoda (May 31, 2015)

Nope.....


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jun 1, 2015)

cwhitey2 said:


> OK...
> 
> So I didn't see a thread about spiders... I'm not talking about the amp. I'm taking about the real thing. I don't have a beef with them, I know we need them.... But as soon as one crawls on me I tweak. For like an hour or send like all I feel are spider webs all over me.
> 
> ...


I love spiders. Spiders and ladybugs eat other bugs. That makes them superior.

That said, if I find one in my bed or my underwear or something, they get the boot. But not DEATH.

Mosquitoes, cockaroaches, ticks, etc. ==> DEATH. KILL IT. KILL IT WITH FIRE. WITH ALL DUE PREJUDICE.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm not so bad with spiders (apart from the really big ones, which thankfully I've never encountered in the UK).

Slugs though... slugs can f*cking do one. Horrible creepy slimy little bastards. Hate them.


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jun 30, 2015)

Here in Japan there is actually spiders who can jump! Pretty far!!
Never seen em before in my cold home country.
It makes me JUMPY!


----------



## pott (Jun 30, 2015)

The biggest spider family is jumping spiders (salticidae).

Sleep well people.


----------



## TheFranMan (Jul 1, 2015)

It's funny, spiders don't freak me out as much as spider webs do. More accurately, unexpectedly running into spider webs is scarier than spiders to me.

As an aside, I own a Green Bottle Blue Tarantula, so I guess that makes my opinion invalid.


----------



## Force (Jul 9, 2015)

I love spiders........mostly. I'm always picking the little ....ers up so they don't get squished or sprayed. 
Looked after this lovely lady at work while she went through 3 lots of babies. Just a large wolf spider, sadly she passed away a couple of months ago.





And no thread about spiders would be complete without our infamous Funnel Web, it gets you, your screwed.


----------



## TheFranMan (Jul 9, 2015)

You can't tell me this isn't a gorgeous spider:


----------



## neurosis (Jul 28, 2015)

TheFranMan said:


> You can't tell me this isn't a gorgeous spider:



It is beautiful! But I wonder how calm I could sit around knowing it might be crawling up the couch. 

My front door has a lamp that a particular species has decided is cool for nesting. Every other week I have to wipe them off from there. Sometimes when I try to reach for them they jump away. It´s really nerve-racking. 

But spiders are at least fairly easy to maneuver. Centipedes, cockroaches... the stuff that runs fast is what creeps me out more.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 28, 2015)

I hate cockroaches. The other day one flew up on my shoulder and I flipped the .... out. I go inside to ask if its gone and it is sitting in the swell of my back. Needless to say that was the quickest I've ever gotten undressed. 

No clue why they bug me so much either as they don't really do anything...


----------



## TheFranMan (Aug 7, 2015)

neurosis said:


> It is beautiful! But I wonder how calm I could sit around knowing it might be crawling up the couch.
> 
> My front door has a lamp that a particular species has decided is cool for nesting. Every other week I have to wipe them off from there. Sometimes when I try to reach for them they jump away. It´s really nerve-racking.
> 
> But spiders are at least fairly easy to maneuver. Centipedes, cockroaches... the stuff that runs fast is what creeps me out more.



Oh yeah, spiders are nothing when it comes to removal. And luckily the most venomous ones in the U.S. are some of the slowest and shyest spiders around.
I own three tarantulas- the green bottle blue pictured above, a Goliath Birdeater (largest species in the world), and a Mexican red rump. Needless to say, watching fellow Americans complain about our arachnids is comical to me.

Centipedes can be vicious little beasts though, I'll give you that.


----------

